# Hello From Northern Ireland



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

I live in Northern Ireland and learned to knit when I was about 8 years old, using toffee apple sticks and string. I took a break from the craft when I was 40, owing to a problem with my wrist, but took it up again about 6 years ago. Now I love it more than ever.

I like doing small projects and especially love tubular double-knitting. 

Gillian


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome to a fun site, lots of info & interesting people!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Learn something every day. What is tubular double knitting?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Gillian,welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## deblovestoknit (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello Gillian -- a warm welcome from South Carolina! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Gillian, and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada...from a knitter with 2 Irish grandmothers.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Welcome from snowy Lisburn. It doesn't look like I'll get out today as we live on a hill, where cars are sliding down! Nice to have another Northern Ireland lady here. There are quite a few now.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice to meet you and welcome from New Zealand!


----------



## JAMEYALSO (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi what is tube knitting sounds interesting


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi from Connecticut, USA. You will find many nice people here on Kp, all are willing to help with any questions you may have. Great forum and lots of fun.


----------



## denise2011 (May 11, 2011)

hi gillian i live in belfast welcome to KP. where abouts u from.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Gillian and welcome from Liverpool xx


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Gillian.


----------



## Jo Ann S (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello Gillian, welcome from NE Ohio, USA


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome from worldwide knitters.


----------



## grannyg21 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello Gillian, Welcome to Canada

I too am form Northern Ireland - been here 46 yrs. love to knit, especially Aran .......

Happy Days....

Grannyg


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum from Lancashire in the north west of England.you will love thi site every onr is so friendly and helpful.


----------



## mwyatt6370 (Dec 28, 2012)

HI everyone! from Oklahoma USA. I have children and grandchildren that have Irish in their blood. I am a crocheter and knitter. I have donated a lot of my work to charity.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Gillian, welcome to KP!

Hazel in far northern Florida, USA


----------



## Hetty (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi from County Down. Great site here with lovely ladies


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello fron central Florida. You'll love it here on KP.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, Gillian...my husband and I visited Northern Ireland about 5 years ago and loved it. It was our second trip to Ireland and I'm looking for a third! I'm Irish and love the land. I'm new here to kp too...I'm learning a lotttttttttttt of good things and meeting wonderful ladies. A fun group.


----------



## Ethelmac (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Gillian, I'm from Ballymena.You will so enjoy this site, great tips, helpful guidance to sites with free patterns. I love reading everything on the forum, and seeing all the beautiful knitting projects displayed by other members.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Cyrryl (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome and hello from Notheasten Ohio. You'll really like it here.


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome Gillian from Massachusetts. Hubby and I went to Ireland in October and had a great time. Hope to go back in a couple of years. This site is great and alot of terrific people to help whenever the need arises.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome from Ontario


----------



## slowknitter45 (May 25, 2012)

Hello Gillian, welcome to the site from southeastern Arizona--you're cold, I presume, and I'm hot. ha At least that is the average for us, right? My Mother's native family comes from Ireland and my sister has done loads of family history from Ireland, hard-working people, they are. The Irish built America, you know. Anyway, not sure what tubular knitting is and what item can one actually make from tubular knitting. Are you talking socks, as they are sort of in a tube shape. Are you a sockknitter, too? Welcome! slowknitter45


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello Gillian. Welcome from cold Seattle WA. Springchicken66


----------



## Knitting Mary (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Gillian
from Grandview Wa.


----------



## heathert54 (Sep 15, 2011)

hi from Bangor by the sea. [N.I]


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Lizzie01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gillian, welcome from Tennessee, USA. Where in Northern Ireland are you. My grandparents came from there.


----------



## ECee (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello Gillian and welcome from Napier, New Zealand. We left Belfast 40 years ago and so accustomed now to the climate I don't think I could stand cold weather at least not for too long. We have summer here and very warm, a lot of days 30 deg. plus but today was only 29!! This is a great site, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hello gillian may i just welcome you hear to our lovely and friendly crafty site and i just know you will enjoy it hear just like i am enjoying it and if you have any problems about knitting/crocheting someone will always be willing to try and help you.

angela wales uk



Knitting Gill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Northern Ireland and learned to knit when I was about 8 years old, using toffee apple sticks and string. I took a break from the craft when I was 40, owing to a problem with my wrist, but took it up again about 6 years ago. Now I love it more than ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London, England.
Nice to have you join our forum.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there

im angela and may i just comment on your dog may i say he/she looks lovely and cute and i use to have a dog but she died a few years ago but i know i will get another one someday.

angela



deblovestoknit said:


> Hello Gillian -- a warm welcome from South Carolina! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there moon

may i say that i have always wanted to go to visit australia as its a lovely place and when i what home and away and neighbours on tv i wish i were there and you must love it there and the lovely weather.

angela



Moon said:


> Hi and welcome from Sydney, Australia.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

valmac said:


> Welcome to a fun site, lots of info & interesting people!


Thank you for the welcome! Sorry I took so long to reply, but I am in a lot of groups, including many knitting forums.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

MissNettie said:


> Learn something every day. What is tubular double knitting?


Hi,

Tubular double-knitting is a way of making a tube with a single strand of yarn and 2 straight needles - knitting in the round on 2 straight needles is another way of putting it.

Here is a phone cover I made using this method:

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Hi Gillian,welcome to kp from Australia.


Thank you very much for your welcome, Annie! Which part of Australia are you from?

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

deblovestoknit said:


> Hello Gillian -- a warm welcome from South Carolina! Happy Knitting!!


Hi Deb,

Thank you very much for your words of welcome!

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Naneast said:


> Hi and welcome from NYC!


Hi Nan,

Many thanks for your welcome!

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Nancie E said:


> Hi Gillian, and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada...from a knitter with 2 Irish grandmothers.


Hi Nancie,

Thank you for your Canadian welcome. Nice to know you have Irish links!

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Welcome from snowy Lisburn. It doesn't look like I'll get out today as we live on a hill, where cars are sliding down! Nice to have another Northern Ireland lady here. There are quite a few now.


Thank you for your welcome! Which part of Lisburn are you in. We lived there for a couple of years - one year in Ruskin Park and one in Ravernet.

We were fortunate with regard to the snow here in Antrim - we hardly had any.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Keeweegirl said:


> Nice to meet you and welcome from New Zealand!


Thank you for your New Zealand welcome - nice to meet you too.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

JAMEYALSO said:


> Hi what is tube knitting sounds interesting


Hi,

I answered this question in an earlier post.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

chyann said:


> Hi from Connecticut, USA. You will find many nice people here on Kp, all are willing to help with any questions you may have. Great forum and lots of fun.


Thank you for your welcome. I'm certainly looking forward to getting to know people here.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

denise2011 said:


> hi gillian i live in belfast welcome to KP. where abouts u from.


Hi Denise,

Thank you for your welcome. As I said in a previous post, I live in Antrim. I grew up in Portadown and have also lived in Dublin, Liverpool, Belfast and Lisburn.

Which part of Belfast are you in?

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Bonidale said:


> Welcome from Ontario, Canada!


Hi,

Thank you for your welcome! I have been to that part of the world - Toronto to be exact - loved it.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Hi Gillian and welcome from Liverpool xx


Thank you Miss Molly,

I lived and worked in Liverpool from September 1971 to June 1973. Whereabouts in Liverpool are you?

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Hi Gillian.


Hi Cathy,

I have been to both Toronto and Florida - loved them both.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Jo Ann S said:


> Hello Gillian, welcome from NE Ohio, USA


Thank you!

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> Welcome from worldwide knitters.


Thank you!

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

grannyg21 said:


> Hello Gillian, Welcome to Canada
> 
> I too am form Northern Ireland - been here 46 yrs. love to knit, especially Aran .......
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! Which part of that lovely country are you from? I have been twice to Toronto and once to Victoria.

Where in Northern Ireland are you from - have you been back for a visit?

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Janeb said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum from Lancashire in the north west of England.you will love thi site every onr is so friendly and helpful.


Thank you Jane - I'm loving it already.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

mwyatt6370 said:


> HI everyone! from Oklahoma USA. I have children and grandchildren that have Irish in their blood. I am a crocheter and knitter. I have donated a lot of my work to charity.


Hi and welcome - I'm new too.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Gillian, welcome to KP!
> 
> Hazel in far northern Florida, USA


Thank you Hazel. I have been to Florida a few times - would love to go again.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Hetty said:


> Hi from County Down. Great site here with lovely ladies


Hi Hetty,

Where in County Down are you?

There's bound to be lovely ladies on here - aren't knitting ladies always lovely?

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

wjeanc said:


> Hello fron central Florida. You'll love it here on KP.


Thank you Jean - I'm sure I will.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

charliesrose said:


> Hi, Gillian...my husband and I visited Northern Ireland about 5 years ago and loved it. It was our second trip to Ireland and I'm looking for a third! I'm Irish and love the land. I'm new here to kp too...I'm learning a lotttttttttttt of good things and meeting wonderful ladies. A fun group.


Hi,

Glad you enjoyed your trip to the homeland so much. Where in the country are your roots?

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Ethelmac said:


> Hi Gillian, I'm from Ballymena.You will so enjoy this site, great tips, helpful guidance to sites with free patterns. I love reading everything on the forum, and seeing all the beautiful knitting projects displayed by other members.


Hi Ethel,

You're the closest to me so far - as I mentioned in previous posts, I'm in Antrim, so just down the line.

Yes, it seems to be a great site here.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for your welcome, Brenda.


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Cyrryl said:


> Welcome and hello from Notheasten Ohio. You'll really like it here.


Hi Cyrry,

You're right, I do!

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Donna Jean said:


> Welcome Gillian from Massachusetts. Hubby and I went to Ireland in October and had a great time. Hope to go back in a couple of years. This site is great and alot of terrific people to help whenever the need arises.


Hi Donna Jean,

I'm delighted you and your hubby enjoyed Ireland so much. Do you have friends and family here? Believe it or not, my hubby and I went to Boston last October and also had a great time!

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> welcome from Ontario


Thank you very much, Marilyn!

Gillian


----------



## Rubyslippers512 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi and welcome! 
Happy St. Patrick's Day to you and yours!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello Gillian, welcome from California!


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

slowknitter45 said:


> Hello Gillian, welcome to the site from southeastern Arizona--you're cold, I presume, and I'm hot. ha At least that is the average for us, right? My Mother's native family comes from Ireland and my sister has done loads of family history from Ireland, hard-working people, they are. The Irish built America, you know. Anyway, not sure what tubular knitting is and what item can one actually make from tubular knitting. Are you talking socks, as they are sort of in a tube shape. Are you a sockknitter, too? Welcome! slowknitter45


Thank you slowknitter,

We're not particularly warm or cold - our climate is fairly temperate and in this particular neck of the woods we have not had the snow that everyone else has had.

I did answer the tubular knitting question in another post. You basically slip and purl stitches alternately and it makes a pouch - probably a better description than a tube. I also sent a picture of a phone cover I had made using the tubular knitting style, but you can make socks as well - I just haven't attempted them yet. Probably the best known tubular knitting designer is Kelly Klem. You can find her on Etsy. There is also a Yahoo Group for Double-Knitting enthusiasts.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for your welcome, Spring Chicken.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for your welcome, Mary.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Heather - another one from Norn Iron!

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, Moon. My husband and I have been twice to Sydney - loved it both times.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Lizzie, thank you for your welcome. I live just outside the town of Antrim, in the county of Antrim. Where did your grandparents live?
I grew up in Portadown, County Armagh.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for your welcome, Ecee.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, Purple One.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you Hazel Anne.

Gillian


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

hello and welcome from Canada


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you very much for your welcome.

Gillian


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello. I'm presently teaching in Dublin and going home to USA in August.


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Rubyslippers512 said:


> Hi and welcome!
> Happy St. Patrick's Day to you and yours!


Thank you for your welcome, Rubyslippers! I hope you and yours also had a happy St. Patrick's Day.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

ninie said:


> Hello Gillian, welcome from California!


Thanks for the welcome, Ninie! Sorry for the late reply.

Gillian


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

tea4two said:


> Hello. I'm presently teaching in Dublin and going home to USA in August.


Safe travels! Hope you bring back happy memories of your time in Dublin. I spent 4 years at university there and another 2 when I was first married.

Gillian


----------



## Lizzie01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gill, My grandparents are from Portglenone. My cousins on my grandmothers side live in Ballymoney, County Antrim. Glad to hear from my origins. Thank you for responding.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

hello and welcome from Canada


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.
I have Irish grand-parents from Fermanagh.


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Lizzie01 said:


> Gill, My grandparents are from Portglenone. My cousins on my grandmothers side live in Ballymoney, County Antrim. Glad to hear from my origins. Thank you for responding.


You're welcome, Lizzie. Neither Portglenone nor Ballymoney are too far from here. Maybe you'll visit sometime and we can meet up!

Gill


----------



## Lizzie01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gill, thank you for replying. Shame they are so far away. Sure would be nice to visit. Never been there, but alas, I can't. Take good care and keep in touch

Lizzie01


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

misszzzzz said:


> hello and welcome from Canada


Thank you Misszzzzz! Which part of Canada are you from? I have been twice Toronto and once to Victoria, both with my husband. On our first trip to Toronto I was able to do my knitting - a long time ago!

Gill


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Lizzie01 said:


> Gill, thank you for replying. Shame they are so far away. Sure would be nice to visit. Never been there, but alas, I can't. Take good care and keep in touch
> 
> Lizzie01


You're welcome, Lizzie. It's a pity you are unable to visit your relations here. Do you keep in touch with them? Have you seen photos of where they live?

Gillian


----------



## Lizzie01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for the reply. I haven't seen my cousins for some 10 years now. Ever since they came over for a family reunion. No, I don't have any pictures of where they live, but sure wood have liked to have them. I bet it's just beautiful. Take good care and thanks.


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Lizzie01 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. I haven't seen my cousins for some 10 years now. Ever since they came over for a family reunion. No, I don't have any pictures of where they live, but sure wood have liked to have them. I bet it's just beautiful. Take good care and thanks.


Hi Lizzie, I don't have any pictures myself but if you look up both places on Google Images you should find some nice ones there.

Gillian


----------



## Lizzie01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Gillian. I will try. Take care

Lizzie01


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Lizzie01 said:


> Thanks Gillian. I will try. Take care
> 
> Lizzie01


You too, Liz!

Gillian


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Nancie E said:


> Hi and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


Many thanks Nancie!

Gill


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Hazel Anne said:


> Hello and welcome from London.


Many thanks Hazel Anne!

Gill


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee, USA!


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Many thanks!

Gillian


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Welcome from snowy Lisburn. It doesn't look like I'll get out today as we live on a hill, where cars are sliding down! Nice to have another Northern Ireland lady here. There are quite a few now.


Take care and keep warm Iris


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

How funny! This was posted originally on Dec 2012, so when I mentioned we had snow it was a long time ago.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Sydney, Australia.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

hello from Washington, USA!


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

Happycamper said:


> Welcome from Tennessee, USA!


Thank you!

Gill


----------

